# Socialism spreading



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Creepy article to read one would give up their rights to be tracked in the name of safety.
https://www.peninsuladailynews.com/news/state-launches-voluntary-covid-19-tracing-app/


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

My new iPhone had a COVID tracker app already in it. Samsung’s are the same.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Btp2332 said:


> My new iPhone had a COVID tracker app already in it. Samsung's are the same.


My wife's iPhone 5 just updated with it today, time to toss it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Weldman said:


> My wife's iPhone 5 just updated with it today, time to toss it.


You can disable it.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveyw...king-and-contact-tracing-app/?sh=41a85e697242


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Weldman said:


> Creepy article to read one would give up their rights to be tracked in the name of safety.
> https://www.peninsuladailynews.com/news/state-launches-voluntary-covid-19-tracing-app/


There is exactly nothing the government can do for me that I can't do myself.



Btp2332 said:


> My new iPhone had a COVID tracker app already in it. Samsung's are the same.


Disabled mine when I first heard about it. Guessing they still track though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> There is exactly nothing the government can do for me that I can't do myself.
> 
> Disabled mine when I first heard about it. Guessing they still track though.


I disabled both of our phones and check it periodically to see if it got turned back on. So far it is staying disabled. Unfortunately it's here to stay, you can't delete it. At least as far as I've found.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I disabled both of our phones and check it periodically to see if it got turned back on. So far it is staying disabled. Unfortunately it's here to stay, you can't delete it. At least as far as I've found.


Yeah, unfortunately, about the only way to be sure is get rid of the phone. Hmmm..maybe its time to go back to the flip phone.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Our phones and other technology is all about tracking and feed back. Privacy is being a relic of the past IMHO.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Big Brother is watching!

War is Peace.
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We The People have been trading our Liberty for Security and Convenience for years. This is what has gotten us to this point.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> We The People have been trading our Liberty for Security and Convenience for years. This is what has gotten us to this point.


What is worse is that it is really just for Convenience. There is only an illusion of Security. A very thin one at that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't say we didn't see it coming, we can't say history did not try to teach. We can't say we were not warned by the framers. Hell, even our enemies tried to warn us. Welcome to Oceania and 1984.


----------



## czmead (Nov 23, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Can't say we didn't see it coming, we can't say history did not try to teach. We can't say we were not warned by the framers. Hell, even our enemies tried to warn us. Welcome to Oceania and 1984.


1984, Brave New World, V for Vendetta, and etc... were supposed to be warnings, not how to guides.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, about the only way to be sure is get rid of the phone. Hmmm..maybe its time to go back to the flip phone.


Yup! I just have a flip phone, did not have text enabled on it.

Never had and never will have a smart phone, I don't need it.

It is disgusting how people have their head burried in one, oblivious to their surroundings, walking or driving.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The article says the app is "Secure, private and anonymous". What fool believes that?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Time to go back to CB radios or Ham radios, no one to contact me anyways besides the wife.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yup! I just have a flip phone, did not have text enabled on it.
> 
> Never had and never will have a smart phone, I don't need it.
> 
> It is disgusting how people have their head burried in one, oblivious to their surroundings, walking or driving.


Same, Same. I have smart-phone for work, that gets turned off as soon as work is over. Personal is a flipper that does calls and texts.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Weldman said:


> Creepy article to read one would give up their rights to be tracked in the name of safety.
> https://www.peninsuladailynews.com/news/state-launches-voluntary-covid-19-tracing-app/


While I agree with you that socialism is spreading, this is not a sign of socialism, it's a sign of totalitarianism. Granted most socialist governments end up being totalitarian, but understand that there is a difference between the two.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

iPad and iPhone. As long as they will work I'm not updating.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Forgive me for asking (never had a smartphone) but a smartphone is just a hanheld PC with phone capabilities built-in. So why can't you smartphone users just uninstall unwanted applications like you would on a PC?



Sasquatch said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, about the only way to be sure is get rid of the phone. Hmmm..maybe its time to go back to the flip phone.


I've had the same flip phone since 2009-ish. Yeah, people look at me funny.


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

esmok said:


> Forgive me for asking (never had a smartphone) but a smartphone is just a hanheld PC with phone capabilities built-in. So why can't you smartphone users just uninstall unwanted applications like you would on a PC?


You can uninstall apps (application, aka programs), but you cannot uninstall the operating system. It is the operating systems that have added tracking capabilities. Following your PC example, you can uninstall a program like Adobe Acrobat, but you cannot uninstall Microsoft Windows.

(Okay, you can uninstall Windows, but for the PC to work, you would have to replace it with another operating system such as Linux and this is not currently an option on the phones.)


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Jarine88 said:


> You can uninstall apps (application, aka programs), but you cannot uninstall the operating system. It is the operating systems that have added tracking capabilities. Following your PC example, you can uninstall a program like Adobe Acrobat, but you cannot uninstall Microsoft Windows.
> 
> (Okay, you can uninstall Windows, but for the PC to work, you would have to replace it with another operating system such as Linux and this is not currently an option on the phones.)


So these are applications that are integrated with the OS such that they cannot be uninstalled? Strange. All more of a reason to stick with the flip phone I guess. Of course, as I understand it, at some point flip phones as old as mine won't work (I hear).


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Depending on the phone you get you can install a custom ROM - which is an OS that is not controlled by the provider or the phone manufacturer. 

Problem is that quite a few of the phones are locked down to prevent you from doing that.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Wedrownik said:


> Depending on the phone you get you can install a custom ROM - which is an OS that is not controlled by the provider or the phone manufacturer.
> 
> Problem is that quite a few of the phones are locked down to prevent you from doing that.


Dayum! If ever I am forced to get a smartphone, I've got quite a bit to learn.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

esmok said:


> Dayum! If ever I am forced to get a smartphone, I've got quite a bit to learn.


So here's a first tidbit - some providers are more locked down then others. Verizon provided phones are the tightest locked down. If you like Verizon for coverage look into independent phones that you can root and use on verizon.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Weldman said:


> Creepy article to read one would give up their rights to be tracked in the name of safety.


I have my location turned off. But on one occasion, I nearly found my address by using a web site.

It came up with the house next door, just by using cell towers, and anything else that pings a phone. I don't use Wi-Fi, or GPS.

That was some pretty good locating IMHO. Maybe they triangulated, I don't know.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Btp2332 said:


> My new iPhone had a COVID tracker app already in it. Samsung’s are the same.


I heard about a good medicine from this. Has anyone tried smartphones on a full-featured Linux?

Librem 5 - Wikipedia

PinePhone - Wikipedia

DIP switches in PinePhone:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’ve been wondering, what would happen if everyone used the app and reported they had covid?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I’ve been wondering, what would happen if everyone used the app and reported they had covid?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Folklore said:


> I heard about a good medicine from this. Has anyone tried smartphones on a full-featured Linux?
> 
> Librem 5 - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



You've really been dredging up some old topics. At least this one was only 4 months old and not 6 years. Kind of glad because I haven't seen most of them yet.

As far as using apps, shutting off locations on your phone, using a flip phone, etc. It doesn't matter. Your on this site which means you have a smartphone or a computer. 

Even if you didn't you probably have some type of loan, rent, mortgage, utility bills, smart tv, charge card, debit card, checking account,.....,....,....,....

They know who you are. They know where you live. It gets harder every day to stay off the radar. You would basically have to live completely off the grid on land that is in someone else's name and have no technology or documents in your name. And even that might not be enough........


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> They know who you are. They know where you live. It gets harder every day to stay off the radar. You would basically have to live completely off the grid on land that is in someone else's name and have no technology or documents in your name.


Grizzly Adams comes to mind.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This guy was literally off the radar for 27 years. 
My cousin owns a cottage on North Pond in Maine where the guy was located.
He burglarized their home many times over the years.
He didn't damage anything and only took things he needed for his survival...except some beer and spirits from time to time.
He was pretty brilliant. I spoke to my cousin just last night and he said he would bring in a couple of empty propane tanks of different companies...exchange the full ones on people's grills and leave the empty ones hooked up with the knobs turned on. When they would come back to camp and get ready to grill something...no gas. The husband always accused the wife and vice versa of leaving the gas on. LOL
Anyway, if you have the will, there are ways.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Robie said:


> This guy was literally off the radar for 27 years.
> My cousin owns a cottage on North Pond in Maine where the guy was located.
> He burglarized their home many times over the years.
> He didn't damage anything and only took things he needed for his survival...except some beer and spirits from time to time.
> ...


He’s lucky he didn’t operate around my house. He would’ve been killed in short order.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ranger710Tango said:


> He’s lucky he didn’t operate around my house. He would’ve been killed in short order.


Yup, lots of tough guys on North Pond said the same thing for 27 years.
He knew when everyone was home...when they came and went.
Of course being on a lake in mid Maine, it was mostly vacation cottages.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Robie said:


> Yup, lots of tough guys on North Pond said the same thing for 27 years.
> He knew when everyone was home...when they came and went.
> Of course being on a lake in mid Maine, it was mostly vacation cottages.


A camera ended up catching him. I’ve had cameras since the 80’s. 👍

He would’ve been caught in short order, like I said 👍


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Lots of people had lots of cameras over the years.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Robie said:


> Lots of people had lots of cameras over the years.


Yeah, I heard he was special and could make himself invisible. Crazy huh ?

Like a shift shaper or whatever.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Yeah, I heard he was special and could make himself invisible. Crazy huh ?
> 
> Like a shift shaper or whatever.


Over 1000 burglaries. I'd say he had his chit together for 27 years.

The documentary.
Lots of youtube videos about him also.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Lots of people had lots of cameras over the years.


But they weren't a highly trained killing machine like our friend here.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Robie said:


> Over 1000 burglaries. I'd say he had his chit together for 27 years.
> 
> The documentary.
> Lots of youtube videos about him also.


Interesting but ultimately he was caught with a motion detector and a silent alarm. Not exactly high tech. I’ve used them both for years. Silent alarms are used to catch people, audible alarms are meant to make them run......Cameras verify it wasn’t a raccoon. 

He broke into cabins and places that were not defended. 


It’s a cool story tho. He’s a survivor but mostly just a weirdo thief.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Interesting but ultimately he was caught with a motion detector and a silent alarm. Not exactly high tech.
> 
> He broke into cabins and places that were not defended.
> 
> ...



I'd posit, you wouldn't have lasted a year.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> But they weren't a highly trained killing machine like our friend here.


No doubt that’s probably true. I certainly know how to protect against petty thieves.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No doubt that’s probably true. I certainly know how to protect against petty thieves.


I seem to remember you telling us all about that a few years ago.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> I seem to remember you telling us all about that a few years ago.


I just signed up a few weeks ago. So it couldn’t have been me. 

If this Hermit had been breaking in banks then I’d be impressed. 

What’s more impressive is he lived in the woods for that long but I guess he was stealing so that made it a little easier.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I just signed up a few weeks ago. So it couldn’t have been me.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


>


Would you like me to leave? Serious question. I’ll sign off. No need to beat around the Bush.

Its no big deal. The internet is a big place.

cancel culture started online......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Would you like me to leave? Serious question. I’ll sign off. No need to beat around the Bush.
> 
> Its no big deal. The internet is a big place.
> 
> cancel culture started online......


No cancel culture here. Whether you stay or not is up to you. You chose a course the last time and we'll let you chose this time too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I just signed up a few weeks ago. So it couldn’t have been me.
> 
> If this Hermit had been breaking in banks then I’d be impressed.
> 
> What’s more impressive is he lived in the woods for that long but I guess he was stealing so that made it a little easier.


You should have been here back then. There was this cat who claimed to live in our state who had a very long driveway. He claimed to be a spec op. He said he could be at the end of his driveway and shoot a bad guy at his house who was hiding behind his wife. We're talking a couple-three hundred yards. He refused to take into consideration that human beings aren't stationary targets and that they will move from the time the trigger was pulled and the bullet reached impact point.
We could have used you here back then. He had clearly not been to a decent range and realized how indredibly long it takes for a bullet to reach a target when milliseconds count.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You should have been here back then. There was this cat who claimed to live in our state who had a very long driveway. He claimed to be a spec op. He said he could be at the end of his driveway and shoot a bad guy at his house who was hiding behind his wife. We're talking a couple-three hundred yards. He refused to take into consideration that human beings aren't stationary targets and that they will move from the time the trigger was pulled and the bullet reached impact point.
> We could have used you here back then. He had clearly not been to a decent range and realized how indredibly long it takes for a bullet to reach a target when milliseconds count.


Probably a marksman. I tend not to cast shade on people when They make claims, I learned my lesson. You should try it. 

It’s cost me money before and ultimately I learned that you never know who you could be talking to. It can surprise you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Probably a marksman. I tend not to cast shade on people when They make claims, I learned my lesson. You should try it.
> 
> It’s cost me money before and ultimately I learned that you never know who you could be talking to. It can surprise you.


Doesn't matter to whom I am talking. The trigger finger can only control the trigger. It can't control what the human who is three hundred yards away is going to do. I qualified with the M21 at 1,000 yards, so I have a clue. Before my shoulder said no more, I grew bored at the 400 yard range that is near my home. I know how long it takes for a round to travel 400 yards and that in that time, the target's head can be replaced with the wife's head. 
It cost you money? The Hell does that mean? Did you bet someone who allowed someone to shoot at them while holding another human hostage? Bull-damned-shit.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Im not sure what you’re taking about. If you’re saying a guy can’t make a long range shot because a person is standing close by that’s nonsense. The bullet only kills what it impacts. 

So it’s a matter of hitting the target. People hit targets at those ranges all the time.

I’ve had people make claims that I didn’t believe to be true. It cost me money to find out it was true. Not a novel concept.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Im not sure what you’re taking about. If you’re saying a guy can’t make a long range shot because a person is standing close by that’s nonsense. The bullet only kills what it impacts.
> 
> So it’s a matter of hitting the target. People hit targets at those ranges all the time.


Are you impaired? I made it clear. 
Let's try this again. 
The finger pulls the trigger and the bullet is launched. Impact is not immediate. People are mobile. They do not stand still like a steel target. During the bullet's travel time, humans can move. A couple of inches of movement can make the difference between the bad guy being hit and the hostage being hit. The concept is quite simple unless simple things are complicated to someone.
Now, this former member's scenario wasn't one of a semi-controlled situation where the law enforcement have the scene under control and a sniper or marksman was prepared and watching the bad guy for minutes. No, this former member's scenario was that he took his rifle from his vehicle (because we all carry such a rifle in our vehicles, right?) and shoot a bad guy at the other end of his driveway who just happens to have his wife as a shield.

This is simple. Are you smarter than simple?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Are you impaired? I made it clear.
> Let's try this again.
> The finger pulls the trigger and the bullet is launched. Impact is not immediate. People are mobile. They do not stand still like a steel target. During the bullet's travel time, humans can move. A couple of inches of movement can make the difference between the bad guy being hit and the hostage being hit. The concept is quite simple unless simple things are complicated to someone.
> Now, this former member's scenario wasn't one of a semi-controlled situation where the law enforcement have the scene under control and a sniper or marksman was prepared and watching the bad guy for minutes. No, this former member's scenario was that he took his rifle from his vehicle (because we all carry such a rifle in our vehicles, right?) and shoot a bad guy at the other end of his driveway who just happens to have his wife as a shield.
> ...


You’re assuming the target moves. 

It may or may not move. People stand still all the time. Not that moving targets can’t be hit. 

I guess you’ve never heard of Lee Harvey Oswald. 

You have a great night friend and try to get some sleep. 👍


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You’re assuming the target moves.
> 
> It may or may not move. People stand still all the time. Not that moving targets can’t be hit.
> 
> ...


No shit. But you assumed the target would not move, and I know that people move more when they are in high stress situations. It has something to do with adrenaline. I don't just know this from a silly, fabricated scenario.

Lee Harvey Oswald? Naw, never heard of him. I just arrived on this planet. Tell me, who was he hiding behind when he was killed from there hundred yards? I have to admit that I missed that part of history.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Nick said:


> As far as using apps, shutting off locations on your phone, using a flip phone, etc. It doesn't matter. Your on this site which means you have a smartphone or a computer.


I do not use the smartphone for everyday tasks, and I try to control my personal computer at different levels.


Nick said:


> They know who you are. They know where you live. It gets harder every day to stay off the radar.


And there is. But I do not help them in their work. Since last year I'm not walking with a working mobile phone. I turn on the old-style phone (push-button phone or feature-phone) at predetermined places and at a certain time.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Well your medical records are on line for all to see, so much for HIPAA laws, if you do your taxes on line the information is there. Get electronic bank statements, all there, not difficult to hack at all for someone talented. If they enact the vaccine passport that will be out there also. It is too late for me to shield my identity and I would guess most of us if not all are the same. I try to limit it but it is out there.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

They'll never catch me, I keep myself it a complete state of utter chaos, even I don't know what I am doing !


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> It is too late for me to shield my identity


There are some considerations for privacy protection even in difficult cases. At least you can blur the contours of personal history.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If you want privacy, it will cost you, in todays electronic world. Here is a great book, which tells you how it can be done.
The iphone and google phone can be set up to be private...
Extreme Privacy: What It Takes to Disappear by Michael Bazzell


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

My very old mother (97 next month) used a flip phone because it was easier for her. It quit working. When she tried to replace it, her service provider told her they are no longer supporting those phones. She was forced to get a smart phone.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprint still has flip phones. And they have phones without cameras.


----------

